# graphics/gimp - Make gimp-help-html Go Away



## trh411 (Jan 5, 2013)

When I installed graphics/gimp I inadvertently clicked on the option to install help for all languages. I thought no problem, after the install finishes I'll just remove the packages (in order):

```
gimp-2.6.12,2
gimp-app-2.6.12_1,1
gimp-gutenprint-5.2.8
gimp-help-html-2.6.1
de-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
en-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
es-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
fr-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
it-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
ja-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
ko-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
nl-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
nn-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
pl-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
ru-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
sv-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
zh_CN-gimp-help-html-2.6.1
```
 and re-install graphics/gimp. I thought this would work because the Makefile for graphics/gimp shows that HELP is Off by default:

```
OPTIONS=        PYTHON "Python-fu support" Off \
                PRINT "Gutenprint (gimp-print) plugin" On \
                HELP "Install Gimp-Help (50+MB distfile)" Off
```
However when I re-installed graphics/gimp it re-installed the help packages for all languages also. I don't understand why it did not take the default and not install the help. It's as if it remembered my selection from the initial install.

Both installs were done with `# make install clean`.

Any ideas as to how can I get rid of the graphics/gimp-help-html packages?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 5, 2013)

In /usr/ports run below and Deselect the option 
[CMD="/usr/ports> #"]make config -C graphics/gimp[/CMD]

```
[*] HELP    Install Gimp-Help (50+MB distfile)
```
gimp-help is better online anyway so there is no reason IMHO to install help locally.


----------



## fonz (Jan 5, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> It's as if it remembered my selection from the initial install.


That's correct.

Uninstall the ports (not packages), then do
`# make config`
before
`# make install clean`

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------

